#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How can we plan a camping holiday?

## Bhavya

A camping holiday is a great way to disconnect ourselves from the digital world and spend some quality time with our family and friends in the surrounding of nature. I would like to go on a camping holiday with my friends. Can you guys tell me how can I prepare for the camping holiday?

----------

